# will 245/40/18 fit into e46 at the rear??



## nutty07 (Apr 3, 2004)

Thank you Guys


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

That's pretty iffy.

It'll also screw up your gearing and make the car accelerate noticably slower.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Use a 35 series tire.


----------



## carlhwv (Apr 4, 2004)

*225/45/18"*

I have I set of 225/45/18" on my 330. The just fit in the wells. When I have a car load,and I corner hard,I get some minor rubbing. I definitely couldn't go any wider on my '03 model.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I second Nate. You really should use a 35 profile tire. The 17" tire is a 40 profile. When you go up in size, the profile needs to drop; otherwise, as Nick pointed out, your speedo will be off.

I'm running 255/35/18's in the rear of my car; no problems with rubbing.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Ack said:


> I second Nate. You really should use a 35 profile tire. The 17" tire is a 40 profile. When you go up in size, the profile needs to drop; otherwise, as Nick pointed out, your speedo will be off.
> 
> I'm running 255/35/18's in the rear of my car; no problems with rubbing.


Is your car out of storage :dunno: New mod plans :dunno: :bigpimp: :angel:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

245/40R18 normally rubs on the E46, sorry.

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=BN4&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## sprintscott (Oct 21, 2010)

Will 245/40/18 tires fit on a '99 323i? without changing anything?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> 245/40R18 normally rubs on the E46, sorry.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=BN4&url=/tires/index.jsp





sprintscott said:


> Will 245/40/18 tires fit on a '99 323i? without changing anything?


your answer is above


----------

